# Hello from new Member



## RHTT (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello All,

Registered today after looking over the site....there is loads of practical advice here, learnt so much already..so thanks for that.

I bought my 2003 TTc 225 just over a year ago and its been great fun, and very reliable. Still think its one of the best looking cars on the road.

I notice that a lot of the members have gone for a Re Map does the average 40bhp power increase make a significant difference to mid range acceleration ?.

Regards
Robin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi & welcome Robin, 
as for the re-map yip it make's a big difference you'll love it


----------



## RHTT (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Trev,
Cheers..looks like thats my first mod then...its bog standard at the mo.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

RHTT said:


> Hi Trev,
> Cheers..looks like thats my first mod then...its bog standard at the mo.


 :lol: once you start it never end's


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Another new member, welcome 8)


----------

